# Would Cleveland trade LeBron



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Assuming Cleveland ends up with LeBron would they trade him? They already have Wagner, Davis and Miles.

Would Cleveland accept this trade:
Position/Player/Years left on contract/$ made next year

CLE
G LeBron James 4y-5.0M
G Bimbo Coles 1y-2.9M
-----------------------------
7.9M

WAS
F Kwamne Brown 3y-4.3M
F Jared Jefferies 3y-1.4M
C Brendon Haywood 3y-1.1M
2003 1st round draft pick
2004 1st round draft pick
-----------------------------------
6.8M

Cleveland Cavaliers
C Zyndrunas Illgauskas
F Kwamne Brown
F Darius Miles
G Ricky Davis
G Dajuan Wagner
Jared Jefferies
Brendon Haywood
Carlos Boozer
Jumaine Jones
Tyrone Hill
Smush Parker
Milt Palacio
IR DeSagana Diop
IR Micheal Stewart
IR Chris Mihm

Washington Wizards
C Etan Thomas
F Christian Laettner
F Jerry Stackhouse
G Larry Hughes
G LeBron James
Jaun Dixon
Jahidi White
Bryon Russell
Tyronn Lue
Brian Cardinal

Cleveland gets deeper and players with potential. This way they don't have to bench or get rid of the big 3.

What do you think?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

hell no they wouldn't trade him...

PG-James/Wagner
SG-James/Wagner
SF-Miles


The Cavs seem to like playing Wagner at SG, and from everything I hear about LeBron he can play the PG as well as SG, so I think these 3 could work well together, especially since LeBron is a passer and gets his team mates involved.... I do not see James being traded.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wagner needs to play with a large Point, like AI has snow. I think Miles will be on the way out, if Davis keeps up his hot play.

Also another thing to note... 



> 2003 1st round draft pick
> 2004 1st round draft pick


That can't happen. You can't trade away 2 1st round picks in a row. CBA and league rules won't allow it. Regardless if it is to the same team or different teams.

-Petey


----------

